# Windows defender crash during scan



## Delta6326 (Mar 9, 2013)

Windows defender keeps crashing every time I do a scan it will get about 60,000+ and then crash Malewarebytes doesn't find anything,(I even uninstalled malewarebytes still crash) everything is up to date, I have no Java. I don't go to any possible bad websites. this started after I was cleaning out some old stuff in my temps folder, but I only got rid of folder that said they where empty.  

anyone know what this could be? 

If I wait about 1 min. after the crash it goes back to normal


----------



## Phusius (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine is doing this to Delta.

No fucking idea what is going on.


----------



## Raw (Mar 9, 2013)

*Kaspersky picked it up and cleaned it out*



Delta6326 said:


> Windows defender keeps crashing every time I do a scan it will get about 60,000+ and then crash Malewarebytes doesn't find anything,(I even uninstalled malewarebytes still crash) everything is up to date, I have no Java. I don't go to any possible bad websites. this started after I was cleaning out some old stuff in my temps folder, but I only got rid of folder that said they where empty.
> 
> anyone know what this could be?
> 
> ...



I had something similar a while back.

I tried un-installing both Defender and MS Security Essentials. Then I scanned the pc direct at Microsoft.
MS came up clean with no issues found. So I reinstalled both thinking all was good.
NOT!!!

Nope, didn't work. I had a nasty virus hidden and the best thing I did was buy Kaspersky PURE 3.0.
Kaspersky picked it up and cleaned it out. 
And I also bought Malwarebytes which works seamless with Kaspersky.
I am a believer now.

I have to thank the MM (mailman) and a few of the guys here at TPU for nudging me in that direction.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 10, 2013)

downloading Kaspersky  Pure 3.0 trial now, will update when it's done. 160MB left


----------



## Phusius (Mar 10, 2013)

same downloading now, thanks raw


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 10, 2013)

Full scan complete no threats, now doing rootkit scan also doing full scan on my phone insanely slow...

Anyone else know what could be causing this?


----------



## Phusius (Mar 10, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Full scan complete no threats, now doing rootkit scan also doing full scan on my phone insanely slow...
> 
> Anyone else know what could be causing this?



my full scan just finished, no threats.  but my pc is running super slow now, uninstalling kaspersky asap. fml.


----------



## Raw (Mar 10, 2013)

*uninstalling kaspersky asap*



Phusius said:


> my full scan just finished, no threats.  but my pc is running super slow now, uninstalling kaspersky asap. fml.



Wow, it didn't slow me down except for the first day and then just a tad. And I expected that to happen. I think it took a little time for it to fully integrate to my systems. I am running it on 2 machines. It comes with a 3 machine license. Once it digested everything it was just as fast as without it.

Sorry you're not happy with it, I sure am.

Update:
Phusius, I see from a different post you made you are running Windows 8.
I am running Windows 7 x 64 bit. 
I don't know if Win8 is affecting this and you in any way. More research needed??


----------



## Pehla (Mar 10, 2013)

might be malware! i had similar issue with defender and other Av..its bad ass malware..
use anykind of av rescue disk and scan with that!!!


----------



## Raw (Mar 10, 2013)

*mentioned MalwareBytes above*



Pehla said:


> might be malware! i had similar issue with defender and other Av..its bad ass malware..
> use anykind of av rescue disk and scan with that!!!




RE: Nope, didn't work. I had a nasty virus hidden and the best thing I did was buy Kaspersky PURE 3.0.
Kaspersky picked it up and cleaned it out. 
And I *also bought Malwarebytes which works seamless with Kaspersky*.

One shouldn't be home without it.


----------



## Pehla (Mar 10, 2013)

well..i must just add that i personaly dont use any kind of AV...,but if something hapen...i download several trial versions update scan,clean.. and with descue disk and im god for some more time.. after celaning uninstall every AV


----------

